# NOS New Departure front hub WL cones box of 10



## ABC Services (Jun 16, 2022)

As pictured box of 10 NOS New Departure front hub cones. They are black coated ( war time ? )


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Jun 17, 2022)

$40


----------



## ABC Services (Jun 17, 2022)

SilverBullet08 said:


> $40



No Deal, Very very close though.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 17, 2022)

Do those go on the front 5/16” axles or the rear 3/8” axles?


----------



## ABC Services (Jun 17, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Do those go on the front 5/16” axles or the rear 3/8” axles?



As pictured box of 10 NOS New Departure front hub cones. They are black coated ( war time ? )


----------

